#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Want Your Suggestions For My Idea

## Bhavya

Hi Folks,

I am very much interested in PAPER QUILLING ART work.
I made so many paper quelling greeting cards and frames for my loved ones Birthdays and Wedding anniversaries. I have an idea to make my hobby as a little profitable business.

Can you guys suggest me some marketing strategies for my business idea ?

----------


## Moana

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am very much interested in PAPER QUELLING ART work.
> I made so many paper quelling greeting cards and frames for my loved ones Birthdays and Wedding anniversaries. I have an idea to make my hobby as a little profitable business.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some marketing strategies for my business idea ?


Yes parijat! Before you start selling out your cards share your ideas on facebook I mean post those cards that you've designed and then let your friends know that you have such an idea.
Should help you out!!

----------


## Arthi

I will suggest you to create a Facebook or Instagram page for your idea through you can post your attractive photographs of your work. The people get to know about your work they will order or they will suggest some people. It's took sometimes but if your quality enough it will make you good profit.

----------


## Shana

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am very much interested in PAPER QUILLING ART work.
> I made so many paper quelling greeting cards and frames for my loved ones Birthdays and Wedding anniversaries. I have an idea to make my hobby as a little profitable business.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some marketing strategies for my business idea ?


social media marketing is good. And try to get to know the current market price of such cards, and decide your price for the product-make it less. And try to sell it to the local shops in your neighborhood for low price.

----------


## Bhavya

> I will suggest you to create a Facebook or Instagram page for your idea through you can post your attractive photographs of your work. The people get to know about your work they will order or they will suggest some people. It's took sometimes but if your quality enough it will make you good profit.


Thank you for your idea karthika , I will follow your idea :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> social media marketing is good. And try to get to know the current market price of such cards, and decide your price for the product-make it less. And try to sell it to the local shops in your neighborhood for low price.


Thank you for your suggestions Gobi, I will do as you said. :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

My suggesstion share your arts through social medias is the best way to market your business.

----------


## Neo

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am very much interested in PAPER QUILLING ART work.
> I made so many paper quelling greeting cards and frames for my loved ones Birthdays and Wedding anniversaries. I have an idea to make my hobby as a little profitable business.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some marketing strategies for my business idea ?


Interesting!

1. Make use of social media platforms - create business page and promote your products (Facebook, Instagram would be a good choice for this. Additionally share it on Facebook groups)
2. Connect with online gift sellers like wisque etc. and sell through them
3. Connect with local sellers like book shops and sell through them

----------


## Bhavya

> My suggesstion share your arts through social medias is the best way to market your business.


Thank you for your suggestion Dhiya. :Smile: 







> Interesting!
> 
> 1. Make use of social media platforms - create business page and promote your products (Facebook, Instagram would be a good choice for this. Additionally share it on Facebook groups)
> 2. Connect with online gift sellers like wisque etc. and sell through them
> 3. Connect with local sellers like book shops and sell through them


Thank you for your valuable suggestion Neo. I will consider them when i start selling my products

----------


## Moana

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am very much interested in PAPER QUILLING ART work.
> I made so many paper quelling greeting cards and frames for my loved ones Birthdays and Wedding anniversaries. I have an idea to make my hobby as a little profitable business.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some marketing strategies for my business idea ?


Never Stop Growing Your Network
Network Your Networks
Listen. Tweet. Listen. Listen Again.

----------

